# What did you buy?



## Yulee

Morning all, 

What did everyone manage to get then?

I will post a picture later on due to only having 4 hours sleep last night. 

:detailer::buffer:


----------



## dchapman88

I don't have a pic of the purchases but they are 
2x Sam's mini wax applicator 
2x Sam's Ceramic Boost 
1x wowo wheel mitt
1x DW sunbalm wax
1x Gyeon bathe 
1x Megs Hot Rims 

Nice cheap year this time


----------



## camerashy

dchapman88 said:


> I don't have a pic of the purchases but they are
> 2x Sam's mini wax applicator
> 2x Sam's Ceramic Boost
> 1x wowo wheel mitt
> 1x DW sunbalm wax
> 1x Gyeon bathe
> 1x Megs Hot Rims
> 
> Nice cheap year this time


Those wheel mitts are great and clean up like new after a quick wash


----------



## dchapman88

camerashy said:


> Those wheel mitts are great and clean up like new after a quick wash


Exactly why I bought one! Heard nothing but good things about them, and they seemed a stupidly good price not to!!


----------



## cadmunkey




----------



## kartman




----------



## Rozzer32

Haven’t got a picture but I bought:

A dooka waxstock edition mitt
Dooka wheel mitt
Dooka wheel shampoo and glass cleaner 
Klin wash mitt, drying duo and some glass cloths
Tac moonlight and quartx max
KKD citrus magic
BH auto foam
Some brushes and spray bottles
Infinity wax wheel sealant and at it was 2 for £15 I got their bug remover to try. 
Gyeon wet coat
Ceramic applicator and suedes
Angel wax h2go
Got a couple more polishing pads
Autobrite evasion air freshener 

Now if it could just cool down a bit so I can try them out without being able to fill my buckets up with sweat that would be great.


----------



## tosh

Can't remember everything, but...

Sonax CC36 and Perfect Finish
Optimum Big Red Sponge and Wash Coat
Soft 99 random stuff (sponges, tyre shine, clay, spray on glass sealant)
GTechniq QD and C2v3
Koch Chemie FSE 

I actually went to get some Klin Korea stuff (wash mitts and pads) but completely forgot to investigate, so ended up with an In2Detailing wash pad instead


----------



## Jonnybbad

Just a small haul mainly ODK tbf The last cut has been on my list for some time and a little something special from HBS custom wax creations
















Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## vick

Here's my haul, most products were on my list but a few were impulse buys

All loaded up




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisgreen

IMG_1470 by Chris Green, on Flickr


IMG_1471 by Chris Green, on Flickr

Relatively small, but tactical haul from this year's show. Not pictured, 5 litres of AutoSmart G101. I think we all know what that looks like


----------



## aslettd

Soft 99 mirror shine and luxury gloss
2x detail factory brushes 
Wheel woolies
Dooka washSi 
Klin korea de-luxe and green monster 
Dodo juice acrylic spritz
I was after a big red sponge, but what with optimum not accepting cards, I had to go without


----------



## michaelb73

I spent about a hundred quid which could easily have been double that had more retailers bothered to price their product's.


----------



## Puntoboy

Just a few Gyeon pieces, a Colourlock brush and a couple of Klin glass cloths for me. I was far too busy.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter_222

vick said:


> Here's my haul, most products were on my list but a few were impulse buys
> 
> All loaded up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Brilliant haul I'm jealous 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michaelb73

That's some money spent lol.

I found it difficult this year as most stalls didn't see the need to price their product's and then we're too busy to be asked 'how much' every 2 minutes. 

I didn't go last year and was looking forward to it but was very disappointed. 

I don't think I will be going again.


----------



## WHIZZER

chrisgreen said:


> IMG_1470 by Chris Green, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_1471 by Chris Green, on Flickr
> 
> Relatively small, but tactical haul from this year's show. Not pictured, 5 litres of AutoSmart G101. I think we all know what that looks like


Nice torch :thumb:


----------



## bigman1976

My haul was:

Bouncers Done and Dusted (1 litre)
Bouncers HSi02
Infinity Wax citrus cleaner
Infinity Wax fallout remover
Scangrip pen torch
Gtechnic Panel Wipe
3x Gtechnic spray bottles
Wowos Fabric cleaner
Wowos fabric Sealant
1 litre of Sonax 6-4 compound

Like others, could have spent double had I not been disciplined!!

I like to think of it as money saved over RRP rather than money spent...


----------



## Shopnshine

michaelb73 said:


> That's some money spent lol.
> 
> I found it difficult this year as most stalls didn't see the need to price their product's and then we're too busy to be asked 'how much' every 2 minutes.
> 
> I didn't go last year and was looking forward to it but was very disappointed.
> 
> I don't think I will be going again.


It's a tricky thing to do and let me explain why.

I'm sure all traders are the same, but we go with a planned discount in mind but until you get there and have a snoop what the others are doing it's hard to settle on anything. Obviously we want to be competitive on the day in order to offer the visitors the best deal and also to not go home with a full van.

These prices could shift on the morning of the show and to try and get round pricing hundreds of products in a short space of time is difficult.

However, we love having feedback from the shows and I know we will and i'm sure the others guys will act on it and improve, hopefully tempting you to attend a future Waxstock!


----------



## michaelb73

Shopnshine said:


> It's a tricky thing to do and let me explain why.
> 
> I'm sure all traders are the same, but we go with a planned discount in mind but until you get there and have a snoop what the others are doing it's hard to settle on anything. Obviously we want to be competitive on the day in order to offer the visitors the best deal and also to not go home with a full van.
> 
> These prices could shift on the morning of the show and to try and get round pricing hundreds of products in a short space of time is difficult.
> 
> However, we love having feedback from the shows and I know we will and i'm sure the others guys will act on it and improve, hopefully tempting you to attend a future Waxstock!


Thanks for your reply. Most of the other retailers don't bother (auto finesse).

I am sure you do want to be competitive which is natural. I am a Retailer myself so I can understand that.

However if you look at one of your competitors such as Autobrite they had every item priced and at an obviously predetermined discount.

They were by far the busiest stall.

By not pricing items you will never attract the impulse purchase.


----------



## Danjc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rasA4

how much where the detail factory brushes? also generally speaking on detailing items are they cheaper than online prices?


----------



## Danjc

rasA4 said:


> how much where the detail factory brushes? also generally speaking on detailing items are they cheaper than online prices?


They were a total of £20.78 for both from Clean + Shiny and yes a little cheaper than on there website.

I haven't used them yet but they are very soft :thumb:


----------



## Shopnshine

michaelb73 said:


> Thanks for your reply. Most of the other retailers don't bother (auto finesse).
> 
> I am sure you do want to be competitive which is natural. I am a Retailer myself so I can understand that.
> 
> However if you look at one of your competitors such as Autobrite they had every item priced and at an obviously predetermined discount.
> 
> They were by far the busiest stall.
> 
> By not pricing items you will never attract the impulse purchase.


I'd say Autobrite were probably busy because of their discounts, not so much because items were priced.

Different kettle of fish when you know you're going to be the cheapest / only seller there at the show, you can spend the time pricing items etc.

As mentioned above we as a multi brand retailer want to remain competitive with both the manufacturers and the other re sellers.

However we will take this on board and implement pricing next year and im sure the other offenders will do also.

Dom


----------



## michaelb73

Shopnshine said:


> I'd say Autobrite were probably busy because of their discounts, not so much because items were priced.
> 
> Different kettle of fish when you know you're going to be the cheapest / only seller there at the show, you can spend the time pricing items etc.
> 
> As mentioned above we as a multi brand retailer want to remain competitive with both the manufacturers and the other re sellers.
> 
> However we will take this on board and implement pricing next year and im sure the other offenders will do also.
> 
> Dom


It is refreshing to see someone actually take the constructive criticism the correct way so thank you for taking the time to listen.

If I do decide to attend in the future I am sure I will visit your stall and make a purchase.

Auto Finesse however will not accept it and have barred me from commenting on their Facebook page which is a really odd thing to do and just makes me less inclined to ever use their product's. Would you expect to be barred from a local supermarket for voicing an opinion?

The discounts were good on the Autobrite stall were good I agree. However the fact that the products were priced meant that you could see the discounts unlike most of the others that just had say 20% show discount but this was meaningless or confusing since there was no price on the product to start with.

A simple was/now is all it needs.


----------



## Shopnshine

michaelb73 said:


> It is refreshing to see someone actually take the constructive criticism the correct way so thank you for taking the time to listen.
> 
> If I do decide to attend in the future I am sure I will visit your stall and make a purchase.
> 
> Auto Finesse however will not accept it and have barred me from commenting on their Facebook page which is a really odd thing to do and just makes me less inclined to ever use their product's. Would you expect to be barred from a local supermarket for voicing an opinion?
> 
> The discounts were good on the Autobrite stall were good I agree. However the fact that the products were priced meant that you could see the discounts unlike most of the others that just had say 20% show discount but this was meaningless or confusing since there was no price on the product to start with.
> 
> A simple was/now is all it needs.


We have to listen in order to improve, otherwise we end up with a problem like we have now. It's hard to see it always from the public's viewpoint so feedback is always important.

Hopefully see you at a future Waxstock :thumb:

Dom


----------

